# Catfish Identification



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Can anyone Identify this catfish for me? He's in a 150 gallon tank.










































Had him a while, never knew what kind though. Previous owner called him an Amazon Tiger catfish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

After checking out every type of Pimelodidae on planetcatfish.com I'm still stumped. the closest that I could find to it are leiarus pictus and leiarus 
marmoratus


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I went all over planet catfish but couldn't find it. Someone a while ago said it looked like perrunichthys perruno to them, but it doesn't seem to be easy to find clear pictures of that fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

It does look somewhat like a perrunichthys perruno, but I'm not sure. here's a small pic of one: http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...welse/INDEX.HTM
Either way, that's a good looking fish.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Marble Sailfin cat from South America (Peru)
perrunichthys perruno


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

big mofo


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I second lemmy, it looks like a leiarus pictus or marmoratus


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

aquascape said:


> Marble Sailfin cat from South America (Peru)
> perrunichthys perruno
> [snapback]814452[/snapback]​


Lemmy knows his fish, but I am seconding pedro


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Lemmy knows his fish, but I am seconding pedro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know CA and SA cichlids.... I suck w/ cats









Im also going w/ perrunichthys perruno


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I geuss I will have to switch too. It does seem like a better choice now that I examine both species.

That is one awesome catfish.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

perruno or marmoratus :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: pedro see's fish from s.america everyday
i think i would go with him


----------

